# canning questions



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

how many of you leave the rings on your canning jars or do most of you remove them?


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

I tend to remove mine. If you leave them on they can rust. I only put on a ring if I am giving something to someone else. I keep the plastic storage caps that Ball has for my own use- they have regular and wide mouth available.

And as a plus, if you remove the rings, you will not need as many.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

On canned (water bath an pressure) I take the rings off. If a lid pops (looses a seal) er really lets go, I'd rather know bout it an a ring can sometimes keep a lid from poppin off. Messy yes, (some a grandma's old canned stuff fer example) exploded. I have no idear why it was ever kept, stuff had ta be 40 plus years old.

On my vacuum sealed jars, I leave a ring on em. Don't know if be needed er not, just a strange old hillbilly way.

Always try ta keep yer stored goods in a cool, dark an dry place.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

When canning I leave the rings on for 24 hours ... then remove.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

before storing, the rings should be taken off and the jar washed in very warm soap and water for storage, being especially careful to wash the glass threads good so mold dosen't start.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Ok I will admit it. I'm kind of slack. I will leave them on until I need them for another batch. Then I will scramble to get them off and washed and on the new jars.


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

I remove mine on regular jars but on wide mouths I leave them on. One half decent knock on that wide mounts unprotected edge and you've lost your seal


----------



## joyfulheart (May 7, 2011)

I take them off all of them.

Havent had a problem yet!


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> On canned (water bath an pressure) I take the rings off. If a lid pops (looses a seal) er really lets go, I'd rather know bout it an a ring can sometimes keep a lid from poppin off. On my vacuum sealed jars, I leave a ring on em. Don't know if be needed er not, just a strange old hillbilly way.
> 
> *Like Old Coot, I take mine off except for the vacuum sealed jars. If anyone has the misfortune to be in the vicinity of a tornado, be sure to check your lids, the pressure can unseal them.*


----------

